

Ask HN : What print magazines do you still subscribe to? - kqr2

Given the demise of Dr. Dobbs, just curious what print magazines people here still subscribe to?<p>I subscribe to Circuit Cellar and Make Magazine.
======
burrokeet
I still love magasines- no iTablet to read on the toilet yet...

Wired Billboard Urb The Beat Vibe Fader

when I'm in the US or UK I also usually grab a few things at the bookstore:

Wallpaper Mix UK Future Music

------
Hates_
The Week Evo Fast Company (I regret renewing last year)

Pick up occasionally: The Economist Monocle

------
gaius
* Black and White Photography * Runner's World * England Rugby * Sport Diver

------
joubert
1) New York Magazine

2) Details

------
pclark
The Economist

------
jgrahamc
The Economist

------
NonEUCitizen
Make Magazine

------
medianama
None

------
dantheman
reason

